# Freehand MX, Werkzeugpalette weg!



## ikon (11. September 2006)

Hallo,

hab hier ein Problem mit Freehand MX unter Mac OS X. Und zwar ist meine Werkzeugpalette weg! Hab schon mit Neustart des Macs und des Programms versucht, ohne Erfolg. Arbeitsbereich zurücksetzen bringt leider auch nichts. EIngeblendet ist die Werkzeugpalette, ein,- und ausblenden bringt leider auch nichts.

Danke,
ikon


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. September 2006)

Hi,
kann es ein das du mal einen zweiten Bildschirm angeschlossen hattest? Eenn ja dann kann es sein das sich die Palette noch auf dem zweiten befindet. Ein Bekannter hatte dieses Problem auch schon gehabt und bei ihm lag es daran.

Gruß


----------



## ikon (11. September 2006)

Ne leider nicht, hab Dein genanntes Problem schon öfters daheim gehabt, da ich dort mit 2 Monitoren arbeite. Hier handelt es sich auch nicht um meinem Rechner, daher weiß ich auch nicht was meine Kollegin gedrückt haben könnte um die Werkzeugpalette verschwinden zu lassen.

PS:
für evtl. Doppelpostings dieses Threads entschuldige ich mich und bitte die Mods den unbeantworteten zu löschen. Safari stinkt... war zu ungeduldig.

gr,
ikon


----------

